
Antonio Ropero has died - notspanishflu
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhackstory.net%2FAntonio_Ropero
======
notspanishflu
Antonio Ropero (46) was a Cofounder of Virus Total, a well-known company
acquired by Google in 2012, and Hispasec, a Spanish cybersecurity company.

He was a true hacker, a wonderful person, a magician, and a origami lover.

RIP, Antonio.

------
pera
I remember reading Hispasec's "una al dia" in the early 00's or late 90's as a
preadolescent (plus other Spanish scene stuff like the SET ezine and stuff
from Hispahack iirc), it was literally my first "deep" step into computers and
telecommunication networks. QEPD Antonio!

